# Tank, we need to get to the bottom of this..



## Delta (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.wimp.com/englishmastiff/

Because who ever did this is getting in serious trouble.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 2, 2011)

So cute! That dog is in serious trouble and he has the same guilty look in his eyes that any human would have for doing that.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 2, 2011)

Very cute, despite the rage the situation would induce were it MY dog who did it. And I know he could if he wanted to; he's half English Mastiff


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 2, 2011)

Pure brilliance right there. This made my day.


----------

